# Hardest Fighter To Knockout?



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Who is the hardest fighter to knockout? Here is my top 3 in no particular order:

Mark Hunt - The man has a cinder block for a head. Punching or kicking him in the haed will only hurt your foot or hand. He took some brutal CropCop kicks and walked right through them. Sick

The Nogueira twins - These guys are just plain impossible to knockout (or submit for that matter). You can only beat them by decision.

Fedor Emelianenko - Until someone actually manages to even hurt him (Fujita was the closest, but Fedor recovered almost instantly), I'm going to assume he is invincible. I mean that suplex that Kevin Randleman hit him with would have killed most or at the very least knocked them out. Fedor didn't even get stunned.

Imagine this. A kickboxing match between Mark Hunt and Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira where the fight can only end on a knockout. Sure Hunt would easily win a kickboxing match on points, but points wouldn't matter here. The fight would go like an hour with huge pools of blood everywhere. It would end when Mark Hunt would finally collapse from exhaustion.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*My top 3:
Fedor Emelianenko
Mark Hunt
Kazuyuki Fujita

The Noguiera brothers are next to impossible to submit but they never really give other fighters a chance to KO them because they are quick to go to the ground. I agree with you about Fedor and Hunt but Fujita should be in the top 3, they call him Ironhead for a reason.*


----------



## Heggi (Nov 6, 2006)

Ill say Wesley "Cabbage" Correira
that guy can take a punch :laugh:


----------



## Alfromsleep (Jul 11, 2006)

Hunt
Cabbage
Fujita
Fedor


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Wasn't that Cro Cop that was suplexed right on the back of his head by Randleman?

Cabbage is another one of those guys that just laughs off knockout punches.


----------



## Evil (Aug 26, 2006)

Top 4

*Nogueira Twins*
*Mark Hunt*
*Kazuyuki Fujita*


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

TheJame said:


> Wasn't that Cro Cop that was suplexed right on the back of his head by Randleman?
> 
> Cabbage is another one of those guys that just laughs off knockout punches.


fedor was slammed on his head cro cop got knocked out by randleman. Cabbage has been ko'd tons i'd say mark hunt or fujita


----------



## cicero1 (Oct 11, 2006)

Danny Abaddi

Pete Spratt

Ken Shamrock


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

CABBBAGE!!!!!!!!! nearly impossible to knock him out


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Hunt is at the top for sure. Cabbage, another chin made of stone.


----------



## The MuscleShark (Nov 3, 2006)

Heggi said:


> Ill say Wesley "Cabbage" Correira
> that guy can take a punch :laugh:


lol Cabbage are you serious he gets knocked out quite often and tank abbott knock it out pretty hard last time.

I would have to say Fedor for sure


----------



## Spartan42 (Sep 25, 2006)

cicero1 said:


> Danny Abaddi
> 
> Pete Spratt
> 
> Ken Shamrock


LOL!!!:laugh: 

Im probably gonna go with Hunt


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Hunt has to be at the top of this list, but I'll give my top ten (in order):

1) Mark "Head Full of F*cking Bricks" Hunt

2) Fedor "The Almighty One" Emelianenko

3) Antonio "Get You To The Ground At All Costs) Rodrigo Nogueira

4) Antonio "Never Been Stopped" Rogerio Nogueira

5) Hidehiko "Ate Rulon Gardeners Fists For 20 Minutes" Yoshida

6) Kazuyuki "Never Goes Down Without A Fight (Except Against Mark Coleman)" Fujita

7) Kevin "Only Stopped By The Best" Randleman

8) Aleksander "The Heir To The Throne" Emelianenko

9) Cabbage "The Human Punching Bag" Correirra

And Finally:

10) Josh "My Hero" Barnett


----------



## Crocopride (Oct 16, 2006)

Maybe ill suprise a couple of people here but Daijiro Matsui had a amazing heart And chin u almost needed a baseball bat to ko him


----------



## unused (Nov 16, 2006)

Fedor is the hardest because he has the greatest recovery speed, just look at when Randallman slamed him on his head, he just spun him and submitted him. Now that man is a machine.


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

mark hunt, leben, cabbage, nog bros, fedor


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Hunt for sure. Did you ever see the k-1 video where he is taunting the guy with his chin out and getting drilled and just laughing it off. The guy has an insane chin.

Gotta go with Big Nog next though. After seeing Fedor throw huge haymakers into his face one after another and him never go to sleep was crazy.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

IronMan said:


> Hunt has to be at the top of this list, but I'll give my top ten (in order):
> 
> 1) Mark "Head Full of F*cking Bricks" Hunt
> 
> ...



muahaha


----------



## Redwings7777 (Nov 2, 2006)

Mark Hunt has never been KOd and hes known to have a great chin. Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira also has a great chin IMO and has never been KOd, but TKOd. Correira is another choice but Tank KOd him at ROTR.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

I would have to say mark hunt and cabbage have great chins


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Hunt
Fujita
Cabbage..even though he has been KOed, by butterbean and tank who probably have the 2 hardest punches in MMA history, but Sylvia and Arlovski pack a mean punch too and he merely got 'rocked' for a second.

EDIT: Actually I think he just got "TKOed" by butterbean if I remember right he just couldn't take anymore punishment and basically threw in the towel. That says a lot not getting KOed by Butterbean


----------



## Heggi (Nov 6, 2006)

The MuscleShark said:


> lol Cabbage are you serious he gets knocked out quite often and tank abbott knock it out pretty hard last time.
> 
> I would have to say Fedor for sure


I didn't say that cabbage was a good fighter 
or anything like that, but he can take a punch! hehe


----------



## Redwings7777 (Nov 2, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Hunt
> Fujita
> Cabbage..even though he has been KOed, by butterbean and tank who probably have the 2 hardest punches in MMA history, but Sylvia and Arlovski pack a mean punch too and he merely got 'rocked' for a second.
> 
> EDIT: Actually I think he just got "TKOed" by butterbean if I remember right he just couldn't take anymore punishment and basically threw in the towel. That says a lot not getting KOed by Butterbean


It was an injury against Butterbean, and a KO by Tank. Ever since hes left UFC he hasn't been the same fighter. He was actually pretty good in UFC IMO but since he left for ROTR and Strikeforce hes been losing to some mediocre opponents. I wouldn't say Tank has the hardest punch but he does carry a hard punch!


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Cabbage is good, but I don't see him in the top ten. He can't bounce back from getting hit, so I don't see him as having a good chin.

As much as I hate to say this, I think Leben has a better chin than Cabbage, because even when he's getting hit he's swinging back. Against everyone except Silva, who doesn't get enough credit for how heavy his hands are, he was able to fight back and hit pretty hard. That's how he stayed undefeated in the UFC for so long.


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

I just watched a few vids of Hunt 'n action and must say the man can stand. But since I haven't seen alot of the other fighters I don't know if I can say he has the toughest chin. So far it is he and Fedor.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

One guy who never gets mentioned in these conversations is Rampage. He's always gettin kneed out by the Chute Boxe guys but it takes them alot of knees to do it.


----------

